# Excel Software - Teaching Beginners



## MrKowz (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey all,

I know this has been posted quite often, but sadly, I am on a very limited time that I can spend searching around for this... so here goes.

A coworker in my office is needing to learn many of the basics of Excel (coworker is in an Accounting role, however a universally targeted software would be nice):

VLOOKUP
SUMIF(S)
IF-Statements
Filter/Sort
Conditional Formatting
etc.

We need some sort of structured program/software that will assist in teaching these topics (dummy data, exercises, etc).  Does anyone have any good recommendations?  I looked around in the MrExcel products, but most of them seemed aimed more towards the advanced and power user.

Thanks!

~Keith


----------



## MrKowz (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh also, this would be for Excel 2010.


----------



## AhoyNC (Jun 20, 2012)

Take a look at the Excel is Fun channel on You tube:

Look at the Highline Excel Class Beg. to Adv.


http://www.youtube.com/user/excelisfun



<colgroup><col width="351"></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>

<colgroup><col width="112"></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>
The examples and workbooks for this course are at 

http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/ExcelIsFun.htm

<colgroup><col width="351"></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## MrKowz (Jun 20, 2012)

AhoyNC - this looks like a potential idea!  I'm reviewing some of the videos to understand his teaching style now.  Thanks!


----------



## Michael M (Jun 20, 2012)

Another one that might be worth a look is..

```
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm
```

And have you had a look through Hiker95's list of stuff


```
Training / Books / Sites as of 05/21/2012

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Scope Of Variables And Procedures

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA%20Folder...vba_module.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in
http://www.rondebruin.nl/personal.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Y...Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how...tton-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-tra...ba2lesson2.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dat...ation-add.html

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book: you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.mrexcel.com/Excel-dashboards-Xcelsius.html
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-tem...lf-scores.html

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com
```


----------



## Michael M (Jun 20, 2012)

For some reason....my posts keep getting posted twice...anybody having the same prob ?


----------



## Domski (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope


----------



## sous2817 (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you looked at some training videos:

http://www.lynda.com/Excel-2010-tutorials/essential-training/61219-2.html

You can watch the hyper linked videos for free, and if you like them, subscribe to the service.  There are a TON of videos around all things technology. 

I haven't watched any of the Excel 2010 ones, but I have watched some of the ASP.net and C#.net videos and was pretty happy with them.


----------

